# Need a cactus ID



## zero742 (Jul 2, 2008)

Found this one in the Bahamas actually. Not a clue what type of cactus it is, but it had some gorgeous flowers that only opened around dusk and were all done by the next day at noon.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks like some sort of cactus orchid....... Do you have a pic of the actual cactus the flower came off of!?

-Mike-


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

That looks similar to my Night Blooming Cerus Cactus which bloomed last night at my house, a rough estimate of hundreds of flowers, Bill


----------



## zero742 (Jul 2, 2008)

Never heard of a cactus orchid...but here are three more pictures. The first is blurry picture of a good portion of the plant. It was a long cactus about 1.5" in diameter and each section was about 25' long, growing along the ground. The second picture is of a giant bud. The third picture is just a close up.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm going to have to agree with Bill. it looks like the cactus orchid- Cereus (Epiphyllum oxypetalum).

-Mike-


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

pretty cool. some only bloom one night of the year, so your probably pretty lucky to have seen it.

james


----------

